# Labor Day Weekend ORV Fun Run In the Thumb!



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

The Ubly Fox Hunters are hosting a weekend fun run during the Labor Day Holiday. We have rustic camping available at our private pond and will be planning daily rides. We will be touring the Huron County shoreline and many of the scenic rural roads throughout the area. Our county is ORV friendly! 

The town of Elkton is having their annual Autumn Fest then also. They will be having many activities including enduro races, demolition derby, car show, food venders & a beverage tent with nightly entertainment. 

Many more activities are in the planning. 

For more information please email Dale at [email protected]


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

More details on the Fun Run in the Thumb.

If you & your friends or family enjoy country rides thru amish farm country, pristine shore line views & the new giant wind mills you might not want to miss this weekend get together! Our county is ORV friendly & we'd like to guide you on some enjoyable country rides. What a better way to enjoy your ORV. We are a short drive from most areas, camping will be a cheap $10 per night. We will have bonfires each evening by our 2 acre spring fed pond. Your children can enjoy fishing while you relax after a day of riding. Registration for the ride each day will be $10 for adults & $5 for children 15 & younger. The registration makes each person eligible for prizes. We will be planning possible breakfast meals as well as a bbq following the ride. More details will follow. Please email or call Dale for more information. 
**All local ORV ordinaces apply!


----------



## chopperloui (Dec 16, 2005)

Calling all ORV & ATV riders! Come join us Saturday & Sunday for a relaxing country ride. Check out my previous posts about the Ubly Fox Hunters Club Fun Rides!


----------

